# Best Small Car?



## Calico (3 Jan 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a 2 or 3 year old second-hand small car. Just wondering what peoples opinions are on the following

Citroen C3
VW Polo
Peugot 206
Renault Clio

I'm really after something that is economical, pleasant to drive and reliable It will need to do me for the next 5 or so years. Would I be right to think that French cars often give trouble?


----------



## Caveat (3 Jan 2008)

Calico said:


> Would I be right to think that French cars often give trouble?


 
They often do - but the Clio should be OK.  

Wouldn't bother with the Citroen or Peugot. A Seat Ibiza will offer better driveability at a better price than the Polo.  

A bit smaller, and not to everyone's taste, but would you consider a Micra? Surprisingly fun to drive, very reliable, a roomier cabin than you would imagine and the 1.2 16v models are much nippier than you'd think. Should get a 3 year old at a good price.


----------



## REMFAN (5 Jan 2008)

I would avoid all the cars you named! Micra is a cracking little car(least the latest model is!), really nippy little car that is fun to drive.


----------



## shesells (5 Jan 2008)

I have a Punto which is very roomy for a small car. Recently test drove a Micra and was amazed at how tiny the cabin is. Waaaaaaaay too small IMO


----------



## Gondola (5 Jan 2008)

Yep, I agree with shesells. Puntos are really roomy and practical. Also, have you thought about the newly launched FIAT 500? It's been awarded the 'Car of the Year' award for 2008!


----------



## birdy (5 Jan 2008)

I would reccommed the VW Polo, mine is 97 which I bought as a 3 year old & besides the regular services, I have never had any problems. 

The boot is a great size and there is plenty of room in the car for passengers 

I have no intention of changing it for the foreseeable future, though after being in someones car, I often wish for electric windows & central locking!


----------



## ACA (5 Jan 2008)

yaris, yaris, and erm.....yaris!

Lots of room inside, small boot but split seats make for easy transportation of larger things, 9 airbags, good resale value - good all-rounder


----------



## setanta1 (5 Jan 2008)

The Honda Jazz has won all of the awards for best small car in recent years but its a bit pricey. If you are looking for a city car, that's normally only going to have one person in it, then for me the Toyota Aygo/Citroen C1/Peugeot 106 is the only game in town. All three cars are basically the same and, for the francophiles among us, it's sad but true to say that the best Citroens and Peugeots are those engineered by Toyota!


----------



## Murt10 (5 Jan 2008)

shesells said:


> I have a Punto which is very roomy for a small car. Recently test drove a Micra and was amazed at how tiny the cabin is. Waaaaaaaay too small IMO



Personally I wouldn't touch a Fiat with a 40' Bargepole.

HonestJohn had the following to say about the Punto

"12th from Bottom of 100 models for reliability in Auto Express 2002 survey. 6th from bottom out of 137 models in 2003 Top Gear survey. 8th from bottom in 2007 UK J.D. Power Customer Satisfaction Survey with 74.9% score."

 [broken link removed]

FIAT = Fix It Again Tomorrow

Go Japanese for reliability. More expensive than European cars, second hand, but there's a good reason for that.



Murt


----------



## upport (6 Jan 2008)

Ford Focus 1.4 LX (4 door).My wife's 03 is zipping along.Good interior space,solid feel about the car which gives the feeling of being secure and its easy to park.Electric windows,door mirrors and central locking standard.The Zetec would be a higher spec and others would prefer 1.6 engine.


----------



## shesells (6 Jan 2008)

I wasn't suggesting the Punto as such, I'm on my 3rd Fiat and having a few problems with this one but the other 2 were fine. My main point was the Micra is TINY!


----------



## Caveat (6 Jan 2008)

shesells said:


> My main point was the Micra is TINY!


 
Certainly rear passengers have little room and the boot is tiny, but for the driver and front passenger I think it's fine, and actually offers as much headroom and legroom as some larger cars.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jan 2008)

upport said:


> Ford Focus 1.4 LX (4 door).My wife's 03 is zipping along.Good interior space,solid feel about the car which gives the feeling of being secure and its easy to park.Electric windows,door mirrors and central locking standard.The Zetec would be a higher spec and others would prefer 1.6 engine.



1.4 vs 1.6 pros cons?


----------



## help-me (7 Jan 2008)

ford ka?


----------



## REMFAN (7 Jan 2008)

help-me said:


> ford ka?


 
Aweful looking thing


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Jan 2008)

REMFAN said:


> Aweful looking thing



True but then a lot of these city cars aren't. Meant to be a cracking car to drive though. 

Swift and Panda get good reviews too. Nice diesel and 100BHP Petrol in the Panda.


----------



## tosullivan (7 Jan 2008)

setanta1 said:


> The Honda Jazz has won all of the awards for best small car in recent years but its a bit pricey.


2nd this one....


----------



## RS2K (7 Jan 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> 1.4 vs 1.6 pros cons?



1.6 is a little more expensive on fixed running costs ins. and road tax.

It's no heavier on fuel nor servicing, and is an awful lot more responsive than the 1.4.

It's well worth the extra. Zetec trim level is best btw.


----------



## deedee80 (7 Jan 2008)

The Yaris for sure.  I bought mine 4 years ago and it was 4 years old at the time.  I've never had a spot of bother with it, costs very little to run, spacious and modern looking on the inside and they really hold their value.  A great little car in my opinion, I have no intentions of getting rid of it for a while yet......


----------



## Pique318 (7 Jan 2008)

A girl at work has a Hyundai Getz and I have to say it's a cracking little motor.

Nippy, spacious and quite stylish.

Worth checking out. I think it's got a long warranty too. No idea on the reliability of it tho !


----------



## REMFAN (7 Jan 2008)

deedee80 said:


> The Yaris for sure. I bought mine 4 years ago and it was 4 years old at the time. I've never had a spot of bother with it, costs very little to run, spacious and modern looking on the inside and they really hold their value. A great little car in my opinion, I have no intentions of getting rid of it for a while yet......


 
Drove both the Yaris and Micra and have to say I found the latter much more fun to drive.


----------

